# Need a diagnosis on a non-starting Stihl 028



## philaphire (Nov 27, 2010)

I've talked about my 25+ year old Stihl 028WB on here before.  It's like a solid car with over 200K miles, always needs tinkering, but when running well, can't imagine something running better.  Anyway, this time around when I can't start it, gas is leaking out of the exhaust.  Did I just flood it from too many pulls or is this an indicator of something else?  I don't recall noticing gas before when it was hard to start.  It does have fresh gas as I originally thought that was the problem.

THANKS


----------



## smokinj (Nov 27, 2010)

lol flooded it bad............pull the air filter off let it air out!


----------



## philaphire (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply.  I should've mentioned that I did air it out and when I tried again, it seems to leak immediately.  Maybe I didn't air it out long enough!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 27, 2010)

Yank the plug too.  You done it good!   :lol:


Pull the cord a few times to evacuate the cyl.


Matt


----------



## blel (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with my 028. Have yet to figure out the problem. It's not from being flooded. Cleaned carb with new carb kit and didn't help. I mentioned the problem on Aborsite and a couple of people said they had a similar problem and believe it or not, it was the coil. The spark from it was intermittent and weak, not enough to consistently ignite the gas. I have yet to try a new coil, wonder if there is a way to test them.

The problem started when it ran out of gas and I refilled it. I'm going to try some fresh gas in it next.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 29, 2010)

My buddy has a similar prob with his MS280. He says it always starts when no-one else is around.  I tell him it's just performance anxiety, lol.
Anyway he's someimes able to start it after flooding by turning it upside-down, then tilt to let gas run into muffler, then tilt to get it out of the muffler.  I'll tell him about the possible coil problem, thanks blel.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 29, 2010)

If the stuff suggested does not work, you may have a carb inlet needle or diaphram problem. When was the last time the carb was rebuilt?


----------



## blel (Nov 29, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> If the stuff suggested does not work, you may have a carb inlet needle or diaphram problem. When was the last time the carb was rebuilt?



I rebuilt my carb, new inlet needle, new piece that holds it, new diaphragm, etc, and it made no difference.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you install the diaphrams correctly? Just a thought, if they are put in upside down or wrong order (gasket diaphram or vise versa), it will flood like crazy. 

After the saw has set for about 24 hours, try starting it again. If it floods again quickly, I'd go in and check the above closely.


----------



## blel (Nov 29, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Did you install the diaphrams correctly? Just a thought, if they are put in upside down or wrong order (gasket diaphram or vise versa), it will flood like crazy.
> 
> After the saw has set for about 24 hours, try starting it again. If it floods again quickly, I'd go in and check the above closely.



Diaphragms and gaskets are in right order. I checked them against diagram in parts list. I'm still wondering if it could be the gas, as this started immediately after I refilled it from a different gas can. Just haven't had a chance to empty it and try some fresh gas.

Is there a way to test the coil? It has electronic ign.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 29, 2010)

A simple spark plug tester will let you know if you have spark or not. I use a new good plug and bend the electrode to increase the gap. Ground the plug out on the cylinder and turn off the lights. Should be able to see a strong orange spark jump the gap. If it's a little tiny blue spark that won't arc, you've got ignition issues.

Had a saw recently that would spark a little, but not nearly enough to overcome compression. New coil and it fired right up.


----------



## blel (Nov 29, 2010)

I've checked for spark by grounding the plug and do get a spark. As you said, I'm wondering if it is to weak or inconsistent to fire the gas. That's why I was wondering if you can actually check the coil. That is also how it was described to me on Arborsite.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 29, 2010)

from my reading, a multimeter or tester can be used, but can yield inconsistent result.


----------



## blel (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'm still going to try some new gas. I put the same gas in my 011 and while it ran, it didn't run real good. I drained the tank, put in fresh and after a little carb adjust, it's running good. Maybe there is enough crap in the gas that it won't ignite, thus the flooding. If that doesn't work I guess I'll try the coil.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 29, 2010)

blel said:
			
		

> ... I mentioned the problem on Aborsite and a couple of people said they had a similar problem and believe it or not, it was the coil. The spark from it was intermittent and weak, not enough to consistently ignite the gas. I have yet to try a new coil, wonder if there is a way to test them...


Had this problem with my 028WB. I didn't believe the original Dx because it would sputter and run for a few seconds every once in a while. Besides, the shop offered to just "toss the saw" for me if I didn't want to pay the $150 to get it fixed. That just added to the distrust. Took it to the shop where my dad lives (very trustworthy place) and they said the same and charged about the same. I had concerns that the saw wasn't worth it at that price. A used 028 on Ebay runs for a tad over that. It was grandpa's saw so I justified it that way. Saw runs great now, well worth the cost.

Do it yourself and I think the coil can be had for like 60-80 bucks.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Nov 30, 2010)

Stihl Two-stroke says three months max for a can of fuel...im still babying mine. coils on two strokes are notorious for going bad, from that peasky lawnboy lawnmower, to dirtbike, you name it. not sure why just two stroke, I'll assume compression, for this sake. take an older rule of thumb, Mechanical will outlast electronic. more then likely you have bad spark plug, wire, or coil. Freshen her up, 25 years! I think I will leap and clap my heals together when I reach age that with my baby and thats all she needs.


----------



## Dieselbreath (Dec 1, 2010)

My 031 did the same thing. After taking it in to a trusted shop they said it had probably blown a gasket (can't remember which one but it was part of the engine asm) It was repairable but not worth it to me for an old saw so I trashed it.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 1, 2010)

Dieselbreath said:
			
		

> My 031 did the same thing. After taking it in to a trusted shop they said it had probably blown a gasket (can't remember which one but it was part of the engine asm) It was repairable but not worth it to me for an old saw so I trashed it.


trashed it as in threw it in a pile in the back of the garage, or trashed it as in went to the city dump? I'd be willing to offer you a few bucks for it if you still have it.


----------



## Dieselbreath (Dec 1, 2010)

trashed it as in threw it in a pile in the back of the garage, or trashed it as in went to the city dump? I’d be willing to offer you a few bucks for it if you still have it. 

Sorry, took a few parts off it and took it to the dump.


----------

